
Show HN: Android Texts on Mac - prml111
Finally launched a native macOS app (AirText) that syncs Android text messages to Mac. It&#x27;s built with Xamarin. If you have an Android phone but love your Macbook (like myself) give it a try and let me know what you think.<p>URL: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.airtextapp.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.airtextapp.com&#x2F;</a>
======
dharness
I can see the bottom of the second logo for the "on-scroll" nav bar sticking
out:

[https://puu.sh/wciZp/9888df7a55.png](https://puu.sh/wciZp/9888df7a55.png)

